# What is the best sport for bbw?



## mohannad (Jun 11, 2007)

hi all,

i would like to know if there is some special sports for bbw? or what is the best sports for them?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 11, 2007)

Squashing?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 11, 2007)

The best sport for a BBW is whatever she enjoys doing most.


----------



## mohannad (Jun 11, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The best sport for a BBW is whatever she enjoys doing most.



very true. but i just was think if any could help her to lose some wiaght from special part. or to tighten her body more.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jun 11, 2007)

I've heard from various sources that the best sports for larger people are ones where you're in the water. You still get the exercise but being in the water takes a lot of stress off of your joints.

Don't take my word for that though, it's just stuff I've heard. I would just search around and find out if I were you.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 11, 2007)

mohannad said:


> very true. but i just was think if any could help her to lose some weight from special part. or to tighten her body more.



*Most exercises can help with that. Check some of the threads on this board regarding Weightlifting/ Water Aerobics etc. definitely post more questions to this thread if the stuff you are looking for is not there...We dimmers are a resourceful lot*


----------



## mohannad (Jun 11, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> I've heard from various sources that the best sports for larger people are ones where you're in the water. You still get the exercise but being in the water takes a lot of stress off of your joints.
> 
> Don't take my word for that though, it's just stuff I've heard. I would just search around and find out if I were you.



that is very true, coz exercise in water will not effects on joints. and no swaet smell.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 12, 2007)

mohannad said:


> hi all,
> 
> i would like to know if there is some special sports for bbw? or what is the best sports for them?



Without a doubt, swimming.

It is so much easier on the joints and gives great exercise. You can even get into a water aerobics class. It is wonderful!


----------



## mohannad (Jun 12, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Without a doubt, swimming.
> 
> It is so much easier on the joints and gives great exercise. You can even get into a water aerobics class. It is wonderful!



thanks Lady Sandie for ur sharing, and that is true. but do u know any exercise for tighten the belly?


----------



## Pookie (Jun 12, 2007)

*grins* I know a good exercise for tightening tummy muscles, my boyfriend is kinda scared by how hard my tummy muscles are under my chub, I know if they where not this way I would look a lot bigger.

But yes, its special exercise that women can do repeatedly in a session and men usually only manage once :blush: thats my secret for hard tummy muscles. Repeat often and lots of fun


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 12, 2007)

I 2nd aqua aerobics.....so nice and easy yet so toning and muscle building


----------



## mohannad (Jun 12, 2007)

Pookie said:


> *grins* I know a good exercise for tightening tummy muscles, my boyfriend is kinda scared by how hard my tummy muscles are under my chub, I know if they where not this way I would look a lot bigger.
> 
> But yes, its special exercise that women can do repeatedly in a session and men usually only manage once :blush: thats my secret for hard tummy muscles. Repeat often and lots of fun



thanks, but i really didnt understand what is that excercise.


----------



## Mechelle (Jun 12, 2007)

The best exercise is activity! I hate formal exercise, dont want to go to a gym or do pushups and sit ups and run... What I love to do is Jet Ski, Ride a bike on a nice morning, hike in the woods, go fishing in a row boat, plant a garden... thats a good one you get lots of lifting bending and digging and you get to see the pay off in full color! Be active, dont let your size keep you from moving and enjoying the outdoors. I spent years inside and I am staring to come back out and do things I have not done in years. I am currently planning my garden in my new house I will plant it as soon as I have recovered from my surgery that is scheduled on Thursday, but thats another story. Ohh building something, a dog house from wood, or a book shelf, practical things that have your body lifing holding bending, Im sure there is something each one of you can remember thinking that was hard work, but loved the result. That is the best exercise!


----------



## mohannad (Jun 12, 2007)

Mechelle said:


> The best exercise is activity! I hate formal exercise, dont want to go to a gym or do pushups and sit ups and run... What I love to do is Jet Ski, Ride a bike on a nice morning, hike in the woods, go fishing in a row boat, plant a garden... thats a good one you get lots of lifting bending and digging and you get to see the pay off in full color! Be active, dont let your size keep you from moving and enjoying the outdoors. I spent years inside and I am staring to come back out and do things I have not done in years. I am currently planning my garden in my new house I will plant it as soon as I have recovered from my surgery that is scheduled on Thursday, but thats another story. Ohh building something, a dog house from wood, or a book shelf, practical things that have your body lifing holding bending, Im sure there is something each one of you can remember thinking that was hard work, but loved the result. That is the best exercise!



thanks for sharing, and i hope u will recover ur health soon.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 12, 2007)

Seriously? Maybe Santa will bring me a Wii for Christmas so I can try that. I've always wanted to do kick boxing but am afraid to make an ass out of myself at the gym.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 12, 2007)

I've been getting involved in yoga. For large folks I highly reocommend Yoga: Just My Size found on Amazon.com. I just got it myself and it's wonderful.

I also enjoy hiking, biking, swimming, and fishing.


----------



## bigvegan (Jun 15, 2007)

Former certified personal trainer here (lost certification for not paying the $100s of dollars for "continuing ed", not anything questionable.)

Swimming is awesome, but I'd recommend walking and weight lifting as a) not everyone has access to a pool or the ocean, and b) not every BBW/BHM is comfortable in a swimsuit in a public pool. (Pookie's tip is also a good one.)  

Walking is pretty low impact, depending on how BBW you are. If walking's rough on your joints, then definitely swimming, but walking is an exercise where you're supporting your own body weight for the duration of the exercise so it is a pretty efficient exercise.

Weight lifting is great too. It helps you build strength, gain muscle and strengthen bones, plus the additional muscle mass boosts your metabolism. (This is good whether you're trying to "bulk up" or "trim down", as if you eat more protein/carbs while lifting, you'll gain size and muscle mass, while if you're trying to "trim down", the additional muscle will speed your metabolism, so you'll lose weight while eating the same amount of food.)

One thing to note though is that there's no such thing as an exercise to "tighten" one are of the body. You can make certain parts of the body stronger, but fat reduces more or less proportionally through diet/exercise all over the body, so "spot reducing" is a mythical concept. (A popular concept, but mythical.)

You asked "but do u know any exercise for tighten the belly"? There is no such exercise. Situps/crunches/ab work will firm/tone/enlarge the abdominal muscles (depending on number of sets/reps), but if you want a tight belly, you REALLY have to work at it through diet/cardio and sometimes genetics plays a big roll as well. (This is also probably the wrong forum for looking for "tight abs" suggestions.)

Hope that helps. Anybody need any fitness info, feel free to PM me.


----------



## James (Jun 16, 2007)

its all about the swimming... keeping the body and heart in full working order without damaging joints and muscles...

Dawn French swears by it... and she's a fully fit foxy fatty in her fifties... 

she's old enough to be my mum but still.... mmm Dawn French... :smitten:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 19, 2007)

James - I love Dawn French. She is a beauty! I think I'm the only person in the world that cannot swim, but I agree, it's best for those that would damage their joints otherwise. I did learn to tread water - finalllly! That gives me such a great workout.

bigvegan - thanks for the post! I love walking - it's my main form of exercise and has helped me get rid of over 100 lbs. I know I need to lift weights and do so at the gym, but I'm always afraid I'll start getting Popeye arms, so I cut back and slack off. Low weight, high reps - no Popeye, right?


----------

